

Harvard Law School Suspends Program Giving Students Free Tuition  - anuleczka
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/03/education/03harvard.html?_r=1&ref=education

======
elblanco
"in part because almost twice as many students as expected signed up."

Well that's not a surprise to anyone, why was it a surprise to the big H?

